# Gauge Back Lighting Mod



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I was thinking of replacing my blown gauge lights in my B13 with some of those super bright blue LEDs, like the ones the ricers have on their washer nozzles. I have a LED shift knob that I recently aquired to take the LEDs out of, but I noticed they're only running on 6 volts. Would I need to step down the voltage somehow? Or could I run strait 12 volts to them? If I need to step down the voltage, how would I go about doing it? And last but not least, has anybody done anything like this successfully yet? By the way, these LEDs are so bright, you can't look at them directly when the knob's lit up, you'll have 6 blue dots in your sight for at least 5 minutes afterward.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

your lights behind your gauge cluster? if there are 194 size you can just replace them with 194 leds.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yea, autodynamic.com has LEDs that fit right into your 194 wedge-type socket in the cluster. If you want to run regular LEDs fromat the the car's 12V lead, you're going to need to run resistors to each LED. To calculate the resistance, you can't use the LED's original intended voltage, you need to use the mA amount the LED runs. You would need to use the formula:
R=(V-1.7)*1000/mA (Use 14V as 'V' since our cars actually run closer to 14 volts rather than 12)


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

i have the blue piaa LED's(194) in my gauge cluster & my HVAC. it looks great. i also put a blue LED dome light as well.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

how did you get the LEDs in the HVAC? those take a tiny bulb...


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

it uses the 194 bulb as well. just pop off the pictures of the air con, and once that's off, you can pop the other side off. the bulb is in the middle


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

wasu831, 

do you have any pics of it lit up? If possible, take a pic at night of them lit up for me. Also, how much did they cost, I know they usually come in packs of twos.


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

i'll try and do that asap. then i'll figure out how to post pics...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

wasu831 said:


> *it uses the 194 bulb as well. just pop off the pictures of the air con, and once that's off, you can pop the other side off. the bulb is in the middle *


 oh, u have a b13. us b14s have 2 tiny bulbs in there


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

"_it uses the 194 bulb as well. just pop off the pictures of the air con, and once that's off, you can pop the other side off. the bulb is in the middle_"

I didn't know that...I might change mine at some point to match the rest I swapped.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

The B14 has two small bulbs back there. Type 74 i believe. I lost my light blue covering which made the light an ugly yellow so i wired in a set of plasma blue 194 bulbs. They were cheap and faded but it still works.


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

Here's the pics wasu831 promised, I'm definitly gonna get the same set up, this will look pretty kick ass with my indiglos!!


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

That looks alot like my dash lights, i just used some blue bulb covers made by auto-meter...


----------



## wasu831 (Oct 21, 2002)

thanks for posting the pic for me. hope i helped somehow...


----------



## GRIZZ00 (Dec 8, 2002)

hey wasu-- how may led lights did u need for the guage and how many fot the HVAC????


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Whoa, those needles look awesome. Are they a seperate mode than the lights in the back of the gauge? If so, where can I get some?


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I'm doing the same to my B13, from what I've seen, I have 3 194 bulbs in the cluster, and one 194 in the hvac. The needles are lit off the same bulbs as the numbers. I'm getting the CATZ bulbs for mine, there's a guy on ebay selling them. Not really cheap though.


----------

